
Operation Red Falcon - fitzwatermellow
https://read.atavist.com/operation-red-falcon
======
otoburb
Riveting article. I was somewhat jarred by the mention of Robert Ames'
assistance during the '73 crisis, but realized that I was confusing him with
Aldrich Ames[1] as a CIA double agent. The two seem to have worked at the CIA
at the same time, except that as per the article Robert Ames was killed in a
suicide bombing three later in '76.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldrich_Ames](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldrich_Ames)

